# grilling in the dark



## djdienummeat (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi there!
I'm the one who likes grilling outside in evenings, but I'm also the one who fed up with shining grill workplace with the phone light, so I'm looking for advice. Maybe there are lamps for the grill, which fix on the surface somehow. I've found this list, are there any good options? Thanks in advance


----------



## BKING! (Mar 17, 2020)

djdienummeat said:


> Hi there!
> I'm the one who likes grilling outside in evenings, but I'm also the one who fed up with shining grill workplace with the phone light, so I'm looking for advice. Maybe there are lamps for the grill, which fix on the surface somehow. thanks in advance


There are lights with magnets that attach to the metal grill surface. I personally use an elastic headband with a flashlight attached. You can buy those as well


----------



## mike243 (Mar 17, 2020)

If not possible to set up permant lights outside the head light is the best way to go imo, they can be had cheap and you will find a lot more uses for it . I carry 1 every day at work and all of the times when I am outdoors hunting or fishing.


----------



## tropics (Mar 17, 2020)

What type grill do you have, Weber makes a light that goes on the handle.
Richie








						Weber 7661 Handle Grill Light With 3 LED Lights : BBQGuys
					

The answer for gas grilling in the dark. With 3 LED lights, this grill light can easily be attached on any Weber model of the Spirit, Genesis, or Summit gas grills that have a round handle, whether plastic or stainless steel. The grill light is powered by 3 AAA batteries (not included) with a...




					www.bbqguys.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 17, 2020)

If you have electrical hookup near by you can run a halogen clamp-on lamp. I used to use a couple of these at a ranch I hunted for skinning bucks and wild hogs at night. They clamp onto just about anything and are fully adjustable to throw the light at any angle you choose, I ran two off of a Honda 1000 generator. They supply a lot of light, enough to read by or pull a sliver. RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm another one with a headband. Woks great. Best part about the head band is where ever your looking its lighting that area up. The led ones are really bright, almost like walking around in daylight.


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 17, 2020)

I can vouch for the Weber lights. If by chance you have a Weber, I'd give them a look. They may even fit your handle.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 17, 2020)

I have the weber ones and they are OK, but the headlamp is the ticket...


----------



## Buttah Butts (Mar 17, 2020)

This is what I finally ended up doing to solve that problem. It’s taking me a few weeks just wired it and ran gas line this weekend. Just got to stain it when the rough cut dries a bit. I have a drop down door on one side and sun curtains for the rest.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 17, 2020)

Very Nice....great job!

John


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 17, 2020)

Headlamp all the way. Backpacking, hunting, fishing, grilling, smoking, endless uses for mine ;)


----------



## mike243 (Mar 25, 2020)

Something like that needs a big led light or 2, put 2 from rural king in my carport and they work great for any thing and its a 26x18 , 1 would work wonders in there


----------



## old sarge (Mar 26, 2020)

Something like this should work well for grilling and other activities:


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 26, 2020)

I have used many headlamps for different activites, hunting, fishing, "smoking", and this is by far the best I have found and rechargeable. Charge is long lasting.








						NITECORE NU32 550 Lumen LED Rechargeable Headlamp, with Red Light
					

With a max output of 550 lumens, Nitecore NU32 is a bright and lightweight headlamp. USB rechargeable too! Auxiliary high cri and red light for outdoors.



					www.nitecorestore.com


----------



## sandyut (Mar 30, 2020)

I am a headlamp fan all the way..  My wife thinks it looks stupid, but its always hands free and you can point it where you are looking.  good for everthang!  Walking dogs in the dark for example.

Mine is a Black Diamond one from REI - its years so I can link it for ya.


----------

